# Weekly Challenge 1st edition -Shooting Light- CLOSED



## jovince3000 (May 28, 2015)

Since the challenge idea seemed to be well received, as promised, here is the first edition of the challenge. It will serve as test run to see what work and what doesn't and if participation is good enough for the project to run weekly.

If at any time you have question, feel free to post on this thread, I will answer as soon as possible.

Now, let's cut to the chase and show up this week's assignment !


*Assignment: Shooting - light -*

*Detailed explanation:* This week assignment consists on shooting a very specific subject matter which is “light”. Not to be mistaken with shooting “light on a subject”. The light itself must be your subject. The main purpose of this exercise is to give you and develop a new way to see the world, as this will require you to see light as an object just as you would any other 3D shape.

*Hot tips : *
-You can use any gear you possibly have for this week's assignment. 
-*You can create your subject. *
_
*Duration : From Friday the 29th of May to Friday the 5th 23:59 of June*_

*

Overview of event:*

The weekly assignment challenge has for objective to give you a task to perform for the duration of the week. The main goal is to offer practices guidelines to both novices and experts who wish to either try something new or to hone skills that are already acquired. Each Friday, a new assignment will be published, and the previous one will enter a voting state where member can vote on their favourites. Even though there is a competition aspect to it, the main purpose is to offer members the chance to restrict themselves to a very specific task and practice a certain skill.

Any member of the forum are welcomed to join at any time during the duration of the challenge, the only requirement is that you publish your picture here in this thread. Members, participants or not, are also encouraged to offer pointers, advices and ideas to the work they see, as the participants can decide to completely redo their assignment and post a new entry at any time as long as it does not pass the deadline.

As the forum’s theme subject, the challenges will be photography related, however, certain challenges can stray slightly from that theme and propose Post processing challenges, for example.

*

Key rules and guidelines: *

_-Respect for each other and yourself is not an option, any work of any kind submitted to the challenge that have excessive racist, politic, religious shaming, pornographic content or any other offensive subject will not be admitted in the contest and will be notified to the members of the staff. You are required to be polite at all time, as your entry to the challenge could be refused and your post notified to the staff. 


-If the work you offer is NSFW, you are required to post it in a spoiler with obvious warning. The challenges will not deliberately ask for that type of work, but that type of entry is also accepted to a certain point. Common sense is asked. 


-To participate, you are required to post a picture of the work that was asked. Only pictures that have been taken during the duration of the challenge will be accepted. As such, you may be required to provide the .exif file of the picture or other proof if need be. _

_-Your work does not have to be anonymous, it is actually advised to sign your work as to prevent theft. 

-You can decide to send a new entry at all time during the challenge duration, although, only your latest submission will be taken for the voting thread. 


-You can send any amount of new entry, there is no cap limit of any kind as long as you do not pass the deadline. Just don’t spam either. _

_-You are advised to give your very best during theses exercises, as they are aimed at making you practice, however, they do not have to be folio-entry. Do not lose sleep over it. 


-Members of the forum are welcomed to offer critiques and guideline on how the participant could improve their submission. Participants are also asked to critiques other’s entry and offer advice to their concurrent, any participant that blatantly does not offer or shame other’s work to give themselves an advantages in the voting thread will simply not be allowed to participate in the competition phase and may or may not be excluded from future challenges as well. 


-We would appreciate if the critiques were constructive and detailed, even though an “amazing work!” is very flattering to the poster; sadly it isn’t of much help. Currently there is no pre-established form to offer critiques so we ask of the members to give it some thought. 


-Once the deadline is met, no other entry is allowed. Time is calculated with the GTM -5 Eastern Time, so plan accordingly. The challenge then enter it’s second phase. A new thread will be created with the final entry of each participant. Members can now vote for their favorites. 


-The final and most important rule is to have fun. _

*LET THE GAMES BEGIN!*​


----------



## Dmariehill (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm not sure if I got the idea of this assignment.  But I did have an idea finally and snuck out of bed this morning before the kids to take a few shots.   I might try something else later if I get a few minutes without them.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 2, 2015)

Edited: Re-shot at dark.



 

(original)


----------



## sm4him (Jun 2, 2015)

I keep hoping to get a chance to participate; I have an idea of exactly what I want to do, but looking less and less likely that I'll have a chance to do it before Friday.  Interesting entries so far, though.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, this didn't come out quite as well as I had hoped, but I am still happy with it. I was relying on my flash to freeze the kiddos, totally spaced turning off the modeling lamp. OOPS! By the time I realized it, the models were over the project.

Wherever the Wind Blows


----------



## oldhippy (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

....................


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jun 4, 2015)

.................


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 5, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, this didn't come out quite as well as I had hoped...


I don't know what you're talking about, I think this is amazing work!

Here's mine, although I don't know whether it qualifies or not as I didn't take it with the challenge in mind! I took it on 30th May:


----------



## jovince3000 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your participation uptill now ! Little reminder for those who would like to join late in the game, you have to post your work before 23:59 tonight, tommorow morning, I will be posting the Voting thread and you can start voting for the one you think has the best work for this week's!

@Raj_55555, preferably pictures that have been taken with the challenge in mind and has not being posted elsewhere on the forum. But then again, it's the first Edition of the Project so that's okay for this week, I'll make sure the rules are clear for the next one =). 

@MartinCrabtree This week's point is shooting your own interpretation of light, so no worry there! 

I will not be participating this week due to a new family member we weren't expecting for a few weeks, it's been kind of hectic around here =)


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this didn't come out quite as well as I had hoped...
> ...



Thank you so much for the compliment Raj!!

I absolutely love this photo of yours. Purple happens to be my favorite color, so its a big winner in my eyes!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2015)

I was messing around with a couple of my flashes this week, and shot a few images at different settings, to try and capture the difference between plain, low-wattage incandescent modeling lamp bulbs and electronic flash's white-colored light. The larger light is a Speedotron Brown Line M90, which has an 8.5 inch reflector, and the smaller one is a MW3, which is designed as a hair light or background light. The M90 has 3 x 25 Watt bulbs in it for modeling, and the MW3 has one single 35-Watt bulb. Both of these are firing are 100 Watt-seconds when the flash triggers. Nothing great, just kind of messing around with lights and the light they throw out, trying to get some pictures of "light".

1) M90 with the factory snap-on plastic diffuser, f/7.1 at 1/20 ISO 100.


2)M90 and MW3 at f/32 at 1/125 at E.I. 50


3) The M90 lighted by the MW3 light: Notice the green flare in the center of shots 2 and 3? The Tamron 90mm AF-SP macro, aka the "old one", the pre-digital era model, is well known for this behavior whenever there is strong light coming into the lens, and when the field is dark, the "green dot" shows up very nicely!

4)The M90, shot at f/7.1 at 1/20 second and ISO 200, shows the warm, yellow tungsten modeling lamp coloration (no flash fired)


5) The M90's 8.5 inch reflector and the MW3's smaller 5.5 inch reflector. I exposed for the filaments.


6) The M90 fired with the flash going off. This is the least exposure I could give this, f/32 at 1/125 second and E.I. 50.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## sashbar (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## sunsetphotographer (Jun 6, 2015)

First ever post on this board. Figured I'd jump into this week's challenge. Points of moving light.


----------



## jovince3000 (Jun 6, 2015)

*Challenge has finished ! *

People who wish to participate in the challenge are welcomed to join the second edition. 

A voting thread will be launched for this challenge where every member can vote for their favourites. 

Thanks everyone for your participation, I'd call this test run a success.  

@Derrel Since you posted many photo in the same post, I'm a bit confused as to which one you wish to enter in the voting? Please chose one =) 

@sunsetphotographer Welcome to the forum and thanks for your participation!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh, I misunderstood what was meant in the rule, "_You can send any amount of new entry, there is no cap limit of any kind as long as you do not pass the deadline. Just don’t spam either". _I guess shot #3 for me then, the one with the shadow on the wall.


----------

